

Weigh in on Retro Thinkpad - seatonist
http://blog.lenovo.com/en/blog/retro-thinkpad-survey-keyboard/

======
pablovidal85
[http://simpsons.wikia.com/wiki/The_Homer](http://simpsons.wikia.com/wiki/The_Homer)

